# 2011 Ho Slot Car Swap Meets



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

March 20 2011 
Highland, IN / Midwest Slot Car Swap
Lincoln Center. 10AM-3PM
Admission $5.00, under16 free
Call 1-708-946-3571 or [email protected]

APRIL, 2011 TBD

HO SLOT CAR SHOW

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL

Melvill Long Island NY

10AM-2PM ADMISSION: $5.00

Contact: [email protected]



SUNDAY April 17, 2011 

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS

Richfield Days Inn (330-659-6151

Ohio Turnpike Exit 173

4742 Brecksville Road

Richfield Ohio

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057

Email: [email protected]



SUNDAY MAY 15, 2011

P.A.L Slot Car Show

33 Baldwin Rd.

Parsippany, NJ 07054

Contact: PALS 973-335-0555

www.parsippanypal.org

MORE INFO CONTACT Pete Serraon 973-299-1040

Email: [email protected]



SATURDAY AUGUST 6, 2011

Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchant Square Mall

1901 S 12th St

Allentown, Pa 18103

Contact: (610) 440-0487

www.valleytogo.com



OCTOBER, 2011 TBD

HO SLOT CAR SHOW

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL

Melvill Long Island NY

10AM-2PM ADMISSION: $5.00

Contact: [email protected]



SATURDAY OCTOBER 22, 2011

Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchant Square Mall

1901 S 12th St

Allentown, Pa 18103

Contact: (610) 440-0487

www.valleytogo.comSUNDAY 



October 30, 2011

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS

Richfield Days Inn (330-659-6151

Ohio Turnpike Exit 173

4742 Brecksville Road

Richfield Ohio

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057

Email: [email protected]



SUNDAY November 20, 2011

P.A.L Slot Car Show

33 Baldwin Rd.

Parsippany, NJ 07054

Contact: PALS 973-335-0555

www.parsippanypal.org

MORE INFO CONTACT Pete Serraon 973-299-1040

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I need another job


----------

